# Thickness of sticky flock



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding the thickness of sticky flock in mils. Does anyone know? Thanks, Mike


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you having problems cutting it?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

GHEENEE1 said:


> I'm having trouble finding the thickness of sticky flock in mils. Does anyone know? Thanks, Mike


Cad-Cut Thermo Flock is listed as 550 microns so just a bit under 22 mils (21.653543307). 

That appears to be excluding the carrier. 

Microns to Mils Conversion Calculator


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

No Carla, I have some paint mask and wondered if it was thick enough for stone templates. I guess not, as it's 3.4 mils thick. Thanks Blue. Mike


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Blue92 said:


> Cad-Cut Thermo Flock is listed as 550 microns so just a bit under 22 mils (21.653543307).
> 
> That appears to be excluding the carrier.
> 
> Microns to Mils Conversion Calculator


Cad Cut Thermo Flock and Sticky Flock are not the same product. Sticky Flock is a rhinestone template material. Have you checked the site to see if it is listed there?


----------



## Bling iT (May 14, 2012)

Its not listed anywhere that I can find either and I would like to compare it to other rhinestone stencil materials. 

Anyone ever find the answer?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I gave up and use SGS Template material. Rhinestone Template Materials


----------



## Bling iT (May 14, 2012)

Me too. Feels like they purposefully don't want anyone to know which doesn't sit well with me. Although I really like the darker colors of the Sticky Flock, I think I'm going to go with some other template material that is cheaper.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have used Hartco and Sticky flock, I really like the flock but it's getting too pricey with all the designs I need to cut.

I figured today that it would cost me 7.xx to cut one template with 4 colors..ouch


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not that they don't want anyone to know the thickness... It's that the cutter isn't cutting through most of the thickness of the material. The fibers stick up and your blade isn't cutting through it.

I was told at one point by the manufacturer that your blade is cutting through about 8mils. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Stephanie, thanks for the info. . I still use SGS template material, 15mils.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Stephanie, thanks for the info. . I still use SGS template material, 15mils.


I think that Sticky Flock is actually like 20 or 25 mils thick but what you are cutting through is only 8 or so.

I'm not familiar with the SGS template material. Can you layer it for multi color designs?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Stephanie, it's not layerable, is that even a word?, like Sticky Flock. For me backer board is less expensive expensive than S.F.
Rhinestone Template Materials

Custom Rhinestone Template Design of the Week (The Rhinestone World) - YouTube


----------

